# Freebe's



## Blackie54 (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought 10 seeds from Holland. And they gave me 20 free seeds. What are the chances of them being the same as I.bought, a the chances that they are female.


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2014)

Chances of getting females from what ever amount of regular beans will be 50/50. There are techniques that are said to up your chances a bit though.  I think we have it stickied somewhere. If I find it I will link it here. 

As for the extra beans they gave you being the same strain? They could be, or they could just be a bunch random beans they have lying around.  I don't like using sites like those. My very first grow I bought beans from Holland and it was pretty crappy smoke looking back with the knowledge I now have.  I still have like 75 beans sitting in 3 baggies from a site that sells less than stellar genetics. I bough like 50 beans and they threw in a free 25.   I can't be bothered to waste the time to even pop them. That is why I mostly run from clone and also Autos biggest drawback. The ability to pop some beans, find a great female, and then hang onto her indefinitely through cloning.  That or you are lucky enough to have good friends who pass on to you what they have been given or come across. 

I highly recommend getting cloning down if you want to do this for any good length of time. Popping beans is fun in the beginning and a great learning experience, but it get's old putting a lot of time and effort into plants that wind up being male, or worse yet, substandard. Taking a plant from seed to flower is a long ordeal and can be frustrating. Just ask anybody who has popped 4 or 5 beans, vegged for 3-6 weeks, only to have them all be male.     Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2014)

When growing regular cannabis seeds, the natural ratio of females to males is around one-to-one (66% female). When planning a grow, it is best to assume that half of the seeds started will turn out female and germinate extra seeds to account for the males that will be tossed before or early in bloom.

And on a sidenote, even if you're a legal MMJ cardholder, I'd remove any incriminating pics that could be used against you. Like your avatar pic.

Have a good one, bud, and stay safe.


----------

